# Range Hood Fan



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Brand new 295RE The light on the range hood works but the fan doesn't. Any suggestions? I would imagine that the fan and the light would be on the same fuse but then again, no fuses are blown either. Suggestions? hate to go back to dealer for something like that.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

It is on the same fuse. My bet is a loose wire. You can drop the internal motor light assembly and check for a bad conection.
Brian


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new camper! I hope you have many happy camping trips in it!

If it's not a loose wire, it could be that something is jamming the blades so they cannot turn. While I was searching for used campers, I was checking that everything operated properly. When I tried the fan, nothing happened. I did a little investigating and pulled out the filter and found that a dirt dauber nest was holding the blades fast to the fan housing.
BTW, on the theory of loose wires...I found a poor crimp connection in my camper. I was adding another light to my bedroom and removed the existing light to access the wires. While pulling the slack out, a wire pulled loose from the crimp connection. I've been in the electrical and electronics business since the '60's and I know crimping. A good crimp connection will not pull apart. This connection never had the proper force applied to the crimp. Makes me wonder how many more bad connections I might have in my camper!


----------

